

Time Warp, Solaris  - bootload
http://krow.livejournal.com/627555.html

======
SwellJoe
Sun has been doing all the right things...but several years too late.

They've Open Sourced Solaris, but they seem to expect good package management
to simply spring into existence (or they expect people to pretend like their
pkg tools are an acceptable substitute for package management, since they've
put a shiny GUI on top of it...but a highly polished turd is still a turd). I
thought when they hired Ian Murdock, there would be an instant move towards
apt-get and dpkg on Solaris, which would be a huge step in the right direction
(I like yum/RPM better, but both are perfectly acceptable).

There's seemingly a belief within Sun that Solaris is _so good_ that people
will beat a path to their door now that it's Open. The problem is that it
exhibits a complete lack of comprehension of what makes Linux so much better
for the vast majority of users. Linux is so much more adaptable than
Solaris...and it all comes down to how many nicely packaged applications are
available for Linux, instantly. So, for all the great stuff in Solaris (and
there's plenty to be excited about: ZFS, dtrace, Zones), it's simply not an
acceptable substitute for Linux, and the folks who are in a position to fix it
are utterly oblivious to how badly they're failing.

So, I expect the folks at Sun will get packaging figured out three or four
years from now...and at that point Solaris will be even less relevant than it
is today.

~~~
gaius
PS Dude need to check out blastwave.org.

~~~
SwellJoe
Yes, we use blastwave packages for the Solaris version of our products. It's
an admirable effort, but it leaves a lot to be desired.

